# Netherlands - had a Dutch passport(expired), have job - how to get dutch passport back ?



## ByronCoet (2 mo ago)

Hi,
My mother is Dutch with a Dutch passport and citizenship. Please note she has passed away.
She arranged a dutch passport for me when I was younger which expired.
I now have a job offer in the Netherlands and they are arranging a work visa for me and residence etc.
I would like to enquire on the best and shortest path to acquiring my Dutch passport and Dutch citizenship when I get back?
My old Dutch passport was issued on the 14th December 1987 and expired on the 14th December 1992.
I was born on the 6th July 1965.
I was born in South Africa and hold South African nationality.
Regards,
Byron


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you held a Dutch passport, there is a good chance you are considered a Dutch national. Though as long ago as the passport expired, you're going to have to apply for a new passport altogether. You may want to contact the local Dutch embassy to inquire about what you would need to get a new passport.


----------



## ByronCoet (2 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you held a Dutch passport, there is a good chance you are considered a Dutch national. Though as long ago as the passport expired, you're going to have to apply for a new passport altogether. You may want to contact the local Dutch embassy to inquire about what you would need to get a new passport.


am not sure as the Dutch gov site says if you are a south african national and your passport has expired then you lose dutch citizenship. I had better contact the local embassy thanks.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The Netherlands tries to limit dual citizenship as much as possible and you might have lost your Dutch citizenship automatically. 









Automatic loss of Dutch citizenship


If you are an adult (18 years of age and above), you will automatically lose your Dutch citizenship in one of several situations (see below). There are also several situations in which a minor (under 18 years of age) can lose their Dutch citizenship.




www.government.nl





I'd recommend that you drawback up a timeline of where you were living and contact the Dutch Ministry of Justice and Security.


----------

